# Tultex blank t-shirts in Los Angeles?



## joe123 (Mar 20, 2012)

Does anyone know of a place near downtown Los Angeles, or garment district, that sells or distributes the Tultex brand?

Thanks.


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

Tsc in Fullerton


----------



## joe123 (Mar 20, 2012)

I'm aware of them. But I wanted to know if there's a location in the garment/fashion district.


----------



## jeff99200 (Jan 25, 2010)

Tultex is TSC's in house brand you can only buy from them


----------

